# VooPoo RTA Tank Owners Pull In!



## ace_d_house_cat (16/9/20)

Hey guys, 

Just a thread for everyone who has the VooPoo RTA Pod to post their builds (what works and what doesn't), tips, tricks, thoughts, etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/9/20)

After tracking this for months, I pulled the trigger and bought two; one for my DRAG X and another for my wife's DRAG S from @Vaperite South Africa . 

I am somewhat confused as I shall now explain: 

My wife prefers a MTL vape I opted for a high resistance, small alien: White Collar Hex Alien Ni80 single @ +- 0.8ohms. After sticking the build in, wicking and filling it I was properly confused. The build came in at 0.8ohms, the Drag S had a full (internal) battery but only just fired at any wattage. Popped it back on my (dual battery) DRAG V1 and it fires beautifully at 35w. Should the standard Drag S battery voltage be sufficient for such a build? 

I then took the build out, threw in the standard coil it comes with, it read at 0.15 ohms and it fires beautifully at 25-40w. 










I guess for now the standard coil with the airflow almost completely closed, 25w will do but I am still looking for a MTL(ish) build for it.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/9/20)

I purchased the RTA pod and put a 0.6 ohm fused Clapton in the RTA pod and on my Drag X, with a full charged battery, even at the full 80w it was a pathetic and under powered vape. The Drag X couldn't even read the resistance correct and reflected as 0.45. 

Popped in an Alien that came out to 0.35 on a normal mod and on the Drag X it reflected as 0.3ohms. Also anything over 40w and it made no difference. Felt very under powered. 

Popped in the stock Clapton that came with it and at 0.3ohms it vaped great at around 35 to 40w but even when increasing the wattage to 60 or 80 it felt exactly the same. 

I got irritated and sold the entire thing. It is as if the wattage or board serves no purpose and it is firing straight of the battery like a mech.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (16/9/20)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (16/9/20)

I only looked at the Drag S but without knowing the composition of that battery, I would say this is where the problem lies.

Some batteries are high power and some are high drain. The S states a 2500 mah but no stats on amp production or continuous discharge rate. I think that what you are describing is just like a mech that has a run down high power battery. So you might get some longevity out of lower ohm coil but it cannot drive the higher ohm coil due to it's amp rating.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/9/20)

Stranger said:


> I only looked at the Drag S but without knowing the composition of that battery, I would say this is where the problem lies.
> 
> Some batteries are high power and some are high drain. The S states a 2500 mah but no stats on amp production or continuous discharge rate. I think that what you are describing is just like a mech that has a run down high power battery. So you might get some longevity out of lower ohm coil but it cannot drive the higher ohm coil due to it's amp rating.



This would make sense for the Drag S although in my situation it was a Drag X with both a new Samsung 25r and a new Molicel. Made sure both batteries were fully charged.


----------



## Stranger (16/9/20)

Yep, that does not make sense at all.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/9/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> This would make sense for the Drag S although in my situation it was a Drag X with both a new Samsung 25r and a new Molicel. Made sure both batteries were fully charged.



I forgot to mention that I put that build on my DRAG X with a fully charged (albeit 1 year old) SONY VTC5A battery. The battery gives me 3.8V and I still had the same issue.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/9/20)

Was the respective aforementioned mods on the Smart or the RBA mode?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Was the respective aforementioned mods on the Smart or the RBA mode?



In my case I started on RBA mode as one would think that is the ideal option for the RBA although I also tested in Smart mode to see if it made a difference and it did not as the recommended wattage was much too low.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Was the respective aforementioned mods on the Smart or the RBA mode?


Yes, they were.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/9/20)

You guys think it might have something to do with the RTA pod?
I have a 510 connector on my Drag X and I have no issues with my other RTA's. I get the same coil reading from the Drag X as I get on my Argus GT. 
Using a Coil Company MTL Clapton:

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You guys think it might have something to do with the RTA pod?
> I have a 510 connector on my Drag X and I have no issues with my other RTA's. I get the same coil reading from the Drag X as I get on my Argus GT.
> Using a Coil Company MTL Clapton:
> View attachment 207709
> View attachment 207710



Hard to say because when I put it on the 510 adapter and onto another mod it works great as a single coil RTA. It is only on the Drag X it is under powered.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/9/20)

@Dela Rey Steyn I see you are still running the older software on the Drag. Wonder if the new software might be the issue?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/9/20)

Intersting @Dela Rey Steyn ! I'll try my 510 adaptor! 

@OnePowerfulCorsa I still have the old software on both DRAG X and S.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/9/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn I see you are still running the older software on the Drag. Wonder if the new software might be the issue?


I haven't updated a single thing since i got it. Old IT habit, if it ain't broke, don't fix it! (Ahemmm, *cough* Microsoft *cough* )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/9/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Intersting @Dela Rey Steyn ! I'll try my 510 adaptor!
> 
> @OnePowerfulCorsa I still have the old software on both DRAG X and S.



So we can rule out the software.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

